
The R Project for Statistical Computing - duck
http://www.r-project.org/
======
pguerin
It's nothing new, and it's really great to do all sorts of statistical
analysis. At my university, people that study statistics learn this
programming language, and there are a couple of data mining classes that teach
R.

